# Please install drivers license scan at Whole Foods



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

In the Atlanta area the people with multiple accounts are flocking to Whole Foods because there is NOT a drivers license scanner. Please Amazon install a scanner at Whole Foods. This with create an equal playing field. There are honest, hard working Flex drivers that can't compete with others that have multiple accounts.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

Zero percent chance this would be consistently enforced...especially in a place like Atlanta.

You might just be making things worse.


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

flex567 said:


> Zero percent chance this would be consistently enforced...especially in a place like Atlanta.
> 
> You might just be making things worse.


How would this make things worse?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

How exactly does this stop fraudsters? As long as you have the barcode you're free to go.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Those who can't get blocks will always find something to complain about. Next it will be only certain phones should be allowed because the newest phone is faster...


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

cyclejoc said:


> How would this make things worse?


I doubt Amazon will install a security guard in that little section of Whole Foods to sit there and check IDs the same way it's done at the warehouses. The ID check will either be unmanned, solving nothing. Or it will be manned by the Amazon employees that are there packing/labeling/supervising, and trust me lol it does no good to assume those people are the Dudley Do-Rights of the world.


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

It's to bad you maybe right. It's disheartening that the cheaters with 2, 3 and 4 accounts have the advantage. DAT1 busted one with 5 accounts.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

cyclejoc said:


> In the Atlanta area the people with multiple accounts are flocking to Whole Foods because there is NOT a drivers license scanner. Please Amazon install a scanner at Whole Foods. This with create an equal playing field. There are honest, hard working Flex drivers that can't compete with others that have multiple accounts.


Ok, I will.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They have an ID scanner here but it's largely unmanned. I have only seen one instance of a double agent using it. It's definitely not a "gotcha" device. It's just silly to think that people will stop coming without alternative IDs. And who's to say fraudsters aren't honest and hardworking?


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Lol. I've noticed that also. Those Whole Foods blocks starting dissaperaring in seconds after they installed the ID scanner at the prime warehouses. While Foods blocks are now the hardest to get. But I, personally, don't really like doing them. I always gotta go to the 18th Fl of some high-rise or something else stupid. And I don't like the pay ranges ($36-$50). I've been on the $36 end more than a few times. I prefer the $72-$125 that prime pays!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Talk about embracing big brother. You want to encourage a trillion dollar American corporation to scan your ID? Really? 

No thanks.


----------

